# BƠm chìm thoát nước thải lẫn rác 80C21.5 - 1.5kw - LH 0982.508.992



## qmbong1 (20 Tháng ba 2020)

"*Máy bơm nước thải cánh cắt 80C21.5* với thiết kế cánh cắt rác mạ Tungsten Carbide siêu cứng nên có khả năng cắt và hút các vật rắn, khăn vải, tóc, nilon, quần áo…. có lẫn trong nước thải một cách dễ dàng. Vì vậy nó được dùng rất nhiều trong các hệ thống xử lý nước thải bệnh viện, nhà máy






Thông số kỹ thuật:
Model: 80C21.5
Công suất: 1.5Kw/ 2Hp
Điện áp: 380V/ 50Hz
Lưu lượng tối đa: 0.8m3/phút
Cột áp tối đa: 13m
Họng xả: DN 80mm

Một số hệ thống xử lý nước thải thường yêu cầu máy bơm có khớp nối tự động để dễ dạng cho việc đặt bơm hoặc di chuyển để bảo hành bảo trì sau này thì dòng *Tsurumi series C* vẫn đáp ứng được. Nó gồm các loại khớp nối TOS bằng gang đi kèm có thêm dây xích để treo máy bơm. 
Các sản phẩm được chúng tôi nhập khẩu và phân phối trực tiếp. Hàng hóa có đầy đủ chứng từ nguồn gốc (CO), chất lượng (CQ), bảo hành 12 tháng theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng. Để biết thêm chi tiết về sản phẩm cũng như báo giá. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ
_Công ty cổ phần Matra Quốc Tế
Số 238 Nguyễn Xiển, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Phòng kinh doanh: Ms Mai – 0982.508.992
ĐT: 024.3984.4821
Web: maybomnuoctsurumi.com_

"


----------

